# Contactor box wiring review



## 1970 Ghia (Sep 4, 2020)

IMG_E8871[1].JPG




__
1970 Ghia


__
Sep 4, 2020


__
2







I could use some feed back regarding my wiring diagram for the contactor box. It is for a Netgain Hyper 9 IS 144 volt motor.


----------



## 1970 Ghia (Sep 4, 2020)

Need to update the drawing. Forgot to add a wire to the Contactor input (X1) and because of space inside the box I had to move something's around.




  








IMG_8877[1].JPG




__
1970 Ghia


__
Sep 7, 2020


__
contactor
netgain hyper9 is 144
relay




second attempt to configure fuse box










  








IMG_8878[1].JPG




__
1970 Ghia


__
Sep 7, 2020


__
contactor
netgain hyper 9 is 144 volt
relay












  








IMG_E8879[1].JPG




__
1970 Ghia


__
Sep 7, 2020


__
contactor
netgain hyper 9 is 144 volt
relay


----------



## 1970 Ghia (Sep 4, 2020)

I redid the schematic. Still not sure if I have the controller lines (24 - 26) going to the right place.




  








IMG_E8887[1].JPG




__
1970 Ghia


__
Sep 7, 2020


__
contactor
netgain hyper 9 is 144 volt
relay
schematic




updated schematic


----------



## Jb24601 (Aug 29, 2019)

Thank you for posting this, (love the cutting board). I wish I were qualified enough to help you out, and thanks to posts like this maybe someday I will be. Great learning tool to see the schematic and reality. Please update us if you solve your question. More info about your build would be appreciated. Best of luck.


----------



## 1970 Ghia (Sep 4, 2020)

Update time. It appears that I may not need the highvoltage relay. Since lines 25 and 26 to the controller, (contactor in and return respectfully) come from the contactor. And line 24 (12 volt key switch in) for the controller is also direct, from the ignition switch. So now I just need to know if the TBS prescaler input lines go to A1 or A2 side of the contactor?




  








InkedIMG_E8892-1_LI.jpg




__
1970 Ghia


__
Sep 10, 2020


__
contactor
netgain hyper 9 is 144 volt
relay




REVISED CONTACTOR BOX


----------



## 1970 Ghia (Sep 4, 2020)

I think I might have talked myself through it and now understand why it needs to be on the input side of the contactor. Because, and correct me if I’m wrong, when the car is in charging mode, with the key switch in the off position, the TBS needs to see status of the charging system.


----------

